# Nala Has A New Friend!



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Since our other mouse, Ariel, died, Nala had started to rip her fur out and scratch tons. She hasn't got any parasites, so we think its due to missing her sister. So yesterday, we went to the pet shop to get 3 little female mice. Unfortunately, there was only one, and it had been in the cage with boys. 
So now we have a pregnant mouse. We think. 
The pet shop woman said Nala should be fine with the new arrivals when they are born and that our new mouse (Pearl) would do all the work. But we don't know what to do with the babies? The pet shop said they'd take all the males and we could keep the females, but what age do we know which is which and when do we separate them? When can we give the boys away? Will Nala be fine with the babies or should be separate them? 
Any information you can give us on pregnant mice would be great, and could you please help with if Nala will be okay? (She loves the new mouse loads, she keeps sharing her treats and Pearl is following Nala around and copying her movements (Dont know if this is normal!)


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I wouldn't give the pet shop any mice tbh. You have no idea what kind of home they'll end up in.  I only know rats, not mice but when it's time for them to be rehomed (I'm guessing 6-8 weeks), try via here and other rodent forums, properly vet the potential owners and make sure they all go somewhere where they'll be well looked after.

So glad to hear she's loving her new friend though!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Argent said:


> I wouldn't give the pet shop any mice tbh. You have no idea what kind of home they'll end up in.  I only know rats, not mice but when it's time for them to be rehomed (I'm guessing 6-8 weeks), try via here and other rodent forums, properly vet the potential owners and make sure they all go somewhere where they'll be well looked after.
> 
> So glad to hear she's loving her new friend though!


That's all well and good to say but Male mice can be difficult to re-home.

The girls should be fine to stay together but keep an eye on them. (sometimes when together the other mouse can take it upon herself to take over the babies -particularly older mice 'stealing' a younger girls babes)

This should help when it comes to sexing them :
Sexing Mice with Pictures! ~ How to Tell a Female (girl) Mouse from a Male (boy) Mouse

More helpful info here:
Fancy Mice


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a feeling that Nala will attempt to adopt some of the babies to be honest. She seems the type  They're doing good together right now, and Pearl is copying everything Nala does. She LOVES the exercise ball. She ran straight into it and wouldn't come out  But, today, just one day after getting her, her belly seems just a bit swollen, so i'm wondering how far gone she must be if i can see her belly potting out. My girlfriend and i would keep them all, even the boys but in different cages, if we had one more cage  We're getting a new one like 3 weeks after christmas, so if Pearl can hold on to the babies until after Christmas day, we might be able to keep them! Which my girlfriend Hope, would love! 
It's good to know they would be okay, but when should i separate the males from the girlies? The pet shop said 5-6 weeks, but i always thought mice could breed from 3-4 weeks onwards? and When do we clean the cage out? I mean, if she gives birth tomorrow (Obviously not but for example lol) which is before we full clean again, what do we do? Do we spot clean and leave the house out? As i dont want to disturb them, but the house+bedding will become wet and i dont know if thats okay...it doesnt feel okay, knowing they have dirty bedding. Do i take the house out, and just pile bedding in a corner so that i can clean bits, without disturbing the babies? Thanks for any advice


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The link that Myth gave you will be really handy  Well done on the new (and possible future mini) addition(s)  And sorry about Ariel  With it being a mouse that's new to you I wouldn't clean the cage out for a while unless she is really confident after having the babies (i left mine until they opened their eyes at around 2 weeks old just to be safe.) If you know roughly when she is due (they normally look really huge a few days before giving birth) then I would clean a few days before hand but wouldn't recommend even spot cleaning as anything that the mum mouse perceives as a threat can cause her to eat her babies. I separated boys from girls at 4 weeks old. That's my opinion but I've only handled 2 litters - Myth and Yorkshire Rose breed regularly


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Have just had a long awaited litter arrive ! 
She didn't quite look 'ready to pop' to me, but she did last night. 
Was expecting Christmas babies but guess she just couldn't wait any longer.

:thumbup:

I wouldn't stick to a normal cleaning routine really.
If she looks huge then get it done while you still can. 
Most mice birth at night but I have had a couple have litter in the daytime.

One thing I do recommend is to give a cardboard box without a bottom as a nesting place - so you can lift up and off without disturbing the nest too much. Plus easier to clean around it if needs be as you can move the box carefully scoop up the nest, clean the soiled bedding/substrate from underneath it then replace it all as you found it. (find most poop and waste ends up at the bottom of the nest)

If you do need to clean take out mum and your other mouse give them something tasty to keep them busy and do a quick clean disturbing the nest as little as possible. Then add plenty of food and pop them back in (usually takes their mind of the now clean cage)

Really recommend you AVOID plastic houses (and plastic 'igloos') simply as once they're stuffed with bedding they soon get a build up of condensation and the nest will become damp and yukky in no time with mum babies and another mouse packed in there.

As to handling that depends on the mouse, different for all.
If she's nervous / not totally trusting of you, then I'd leave alone untill they have eyes open really and are venturing from the nest. No benefit to be had from looking and handling the babies if you've no need to.

Separation age - again it varies. 
I separate depends on how 'developed' the males look.
Does vary depending on how many in the litter but if they are a good size at 4 weeks then should be fine taking them out. Normally find somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks they start to look like mini males which is when I usually split them. 


Have a good nosey through the pages I've linked
- the info you need is pretty much all there.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. this is just what i need. Pearl is getting more comfortable with us, letting us pick her up, but i dont think she'd be happy with us being near her babies. i'm going to look for a large cardboard box now!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

any news ?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep. Weird thing is, even those the pet shop had had Pearl with males for a few days, Pearl isn't pregnant. She still has this cute little pot belly that doesnt quite fit the rest of her, but no babies. i started to go through all the bedding when we cleaned out just to make sure that there hadn't been any problems, but nope. No babies. :/ Sorry to keep you guys waiting 

We are getting another this weekend, and ordering a new cage, but we want one between £30 and £40. any ideas that could be big enough for three mice? We want it to be plastic, yunno clear? Like rotastak, but one that mice can have? ^^ Thanks if you can reply ^^


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good news about no babies. As far as cages are concerned...as long as you don't have baby mice I would get a barred cage...something like the savic cambridge. I had quite a few tanks with shelves but they're a pain to clean and mice love climbing. Or a Leon cage which has really small bar spacing. xx


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Oooooh! This post! Lol. I'd like a barred one tbh. I'm just scared lol! I like the idea of a vivarium, but it's just a tank, no cool Tubes or anything. I'll look for a barred one but reallly small. I'll have to look for those you said hehe. Thank you!


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

is this okay? i really think its cute and would fit right on the shelving? if not ill keep looking. this has kinda a mix between bars and plastic?

i shall keep looking anyways


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Erm can't see anything?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Specifications

* Measures: approx. 40cmsW x 26cmsD x 26cmH
* Bar spacing: approx. 8mm 
* Top clips easily onto the transulcent plastic base
* Carrying handle for easy transportation
* Front opening door for easy access
* Play wheel for your pet to exercise on
* Play tube for your pet to explore and play in
* Supplied with feeding bowl and drinking bottle 
* Available in 3 colours - please choose from drop down menu

Please note that the colours of the play wheel, tubes and house etc. can be any colour - no choice available

these are the details?

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/madison-1-hamster-cage-art-323-rp-p-3254.html


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bar spacing seems fine...but think the cage size itself is a little small....sorry


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Madison 2 Hamster Cage - ART 541 (RP) | Hamster Products | Hamster, Gerbil and Mouse Cages

This one? hehe, its okay.

Or this?

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/magnus-2-storey-hamster-cage-art972-rp-p-3764.html

im not too keen on this on though :/ i dont mind though :L

Orrr

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/spelos-cage-s0190-888-p-3099.html

Anything on this site less than 40ish?

Orrr We both like this one but the bars im worried? what should we look for on bars?

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/magnus-3-storey-hamster-cage-art996-rp-p-3763.html


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a look on ebay.. 

2 LEVEL MOUSE/HAMSTER/GERBIL PET CAGE on eBay (end time 20-Jan-11 19:02:23 GMT)

no dimensions on this.. you would have to email them..
CAGE HAMSTERS/MICE/RATS 2 TIERS (MADE IN UK) RED on eBay (end time 05-Feb-11 08:50:09 GMT)

Rodent Mouse Gerbil Hamster Glass Tank / Cage on eBay (end time 25-Jan-11 19:43:29 GMT)


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Anything on this site less than 40ish?


Why less than 40cm?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Why less than 40cm?


I dont think Toneeh means 40 cms.. it wouldn't be big enough for 1 mouse and I am sure they know that..


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

£40ish!

Yeah, i know that lol.

Ill keep looking until you think its right.

We want this one:

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/madison-2-hamster-cage-art-541-rp-p-3250.html

Can you tell me if the bars are okay? We can add to this one too, so if we get more mice, we can keep adding to make it bigger ^^


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Toneeh said:


> £40ish!
> 
> Yeah, i know that lol.
> 
> Ill keep looking until you think its right.


hey had a blimp on ebay.. put a couple up.. i like me meeces in tank... Think they are safer.. I had an issue of escaping meeces when I attached the wheel cause it widened the bar by like a mm.. :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> Madison 2 Hamster Cage - ART 541 (RP) | Hamster Products | Hamster, Gerbil and Mouse Cages
> 
> This one? hehe, its okay.
> 
> ...


Definitely not the third one...is tiny.

Honestly you need something with height as well. My mice were happiest in cages with bars...I had one in a savic peggy metro which was brill. Though tanks are OK too. I might be putting one up for sale soon. Where abouts are you? xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> £40ish!


Ohhh  Sorry!

I'm a twit :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Ohhh  Sorry!
> 
> I'm a twit :lol::lol::lol:


ROFL.. sorry just tickled me that..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

None of the cages that you are looking at Toneeh are big enough for 3 mice as a permanent home. SSPCA, RSPCA, PDSA and Blue Cross all state that the minimum floor space needed PER MOUSE is 1 square foot. Although people can and do keep mice in smaller spaces, it isn't much fun for the mouse - you are expecting the mouse to spend 24 hours a day in the cage so you need to get the biggest cage that you can in order to provide as much running space and space for toys. Height also doesn't count as living space - your cage can be as tall as you want but you still need the minimum floor space. Keeping them in a space to small can cause them to act aggressively towards their cage mates, become depressed and even withdraw altogether. Unless there is a health reason for the mouse to be in something smaller (such as it being agoraphobic - which is very rare - or you have a mouse with a mobility problem and need to limit it's movement,) you need to make sure that you adhere to minimum floor space requirements. Floor space requirements can be reduced a little but only if the mouse is small, and if they aren't full grown then you can't judge that!

The fun area leon does come up on Ebay occasionally and is ideal for 3 to 4 mice and a very large cage, the hamster heaven and the cricetti 16 also pop up occasionally and are great cages. Other alternatives would be the Gabber Rex if you can find that (they are pretty rare on Ebay) or the Ferplast Rainbow sky cage which is slightly large than the gabber so around 70cm long by around 50cm wide. It is also pretty light. If you can't get a large cage within your price range, you can always make one from the largest clear storage box you can find and use a small mesh wire (to show you the difference in price - a hamster heaven costs around £80 depending on where you go if you get one new. If you go to Ikea you can get a cage wider and taller than the HH but the same length with the lid for £14.50, mesh to cover 3 sides for around £12 so you have made a huge cage for only £25.)

What are you using to quarantine your new mouse? Do you have a separate temporary cage for her until quarantine is over?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Suitable cages within your price range from new:
Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage

(this one is £10 more than your price range, but I figured that you could save a little and get it in no time) Hagen LivingWorld Small Pet Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus

large hamster cage on eBay (end time 23-Jan-11 20:12:19 GMT)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Suitable cages within your price range from new:
> Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage
> 
> (this one is £10 more than your price range, but I figured that you could save a little and get it in no time) Hagen LivingWorld Small Pet Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus
> ...


Get you zany.. Id like a new car but very cheap and cheap n insurance please.. I have no time to save..  £100.00 is my limit.. and 7 rats and 5 hamsters..  hehe


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Suitable cages within your price range from new:
> Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage


That Ferplast one can be added to as well so you could extend it as and when you want :thumbup:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Get you zany.. Id like a new car but very cheap and cheap n insurance please.. I have no time to save..  £100.00 is my limit.. and 7 rats and 5 hamsters..  hehe


Google is my slave  Thank you  As for the £100 car, not found one yet but when i do it's MINE :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Google is my slave  Thank you  As for the £100 car, not found one yet but when i do it's MINE :lol:


ROFL.. Irl just have to pay the blinkin insurance then.. :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Suitable cages within your price range from new:
> Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage
> 
> (this one is £10 more than your price range, but I figured that you could save a little and get it in no time) Hagen LivingWorld Small Pet Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus
> ...


Oi hands off the bottom one...watching that !!! No joking go for that one....is brill cage and I would only want it as an upgrade lol!


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We do have a separate cage for the new mouse too. Its pink :\ lmao

We dont mind spending more. We only have the mice to look after, so they're kinda our babies, but i can't spend more than like £80 for sure, atleast not at the moment. £40 is what we have at the moment. I would like a vivarium, yunno with levels? but i dont know how to find them or anything. I also like one of the cages, th
e one you can add to? 
and the two tier one i liked, we have stuff now to add on, so it would be bigger. Our eldest mice is quite small, even for a female, but the new mouse is already beating her size nearly!

I just one that can fit three mice in happily, easy to clean, and that has good ventilation and that could be added to? if not added too, i dont mind. Today, at the pet shop, we found a long one, that is kinda low, but wide, and the bars are 8mm apart. I'd say around 90cm long, 60cm wide and about 50cm in height. i dunno if this is anywhere near what i would need, but i like them to be wider more than taller, and add things to climb on it. Thats why i would prefer one i can add too like the two story one, because i could keep adding to the sides and the height?

Gah. this is hard. Ima check ebay. 

Thanks for all the suggestions up to now, its been really helpful!

Edit: So im definately not allowed this one?
http://www.packagepets.com/fantazia-3-storey-hamster-cage_p29.aspx

I really like it! i think its cute. But if its not right, then ill find one you all like so i know my mice are okay. Im still ebaying hehe

No crittertrail stuff either?


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We have a new cage! 

We actually made it. Its massive! We checked that it would be okay at the pet shop and everything and they said it looked fine and we could do it. 
Theyve been in it for three days and ive never seen them happier. We also got another little mouse...Named sprinkle. 
We've had absolutely no problems with any of them...Although Sprinkle seems to bring a little life into the other 2 mice. She runs riot around the cage and squeaks at the toys for ages! So cute. She also loves to be held...which i thought was odd but its cute. 
The cage its like a 72-75litre clear box? Its long and wide instead of tall...Its got a seesaw and wheel and tubing and climbing frames...Stuff like that. We also got them this cute snack thing that they climb on. 
Anyways. We're gonna keep adding to it using tubing to make them have loads of room. it has a mesh roof too...Not just holes. But yeah. Teachers and pet shop owner says its good and the mice like it so...Yeah. 

Just thought i'd let you know. I'ma post a picture up soon..And of all three mice ^_^

*Looking into buying rottweiler mice too!* (Another cage)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> We have a new cage!
> 
> We actually made it. Its massive! We checked that it would be okay at the pet shop and everything and they said it looked fine and we could do it.
> Theyve been in it for three days and ive never seen them happier. We also got another little mouse...Named sprinkle.
> ...


Rottweiler mice????? Am I missing a joke here??? :lol: Sounds good...can't wait for pics. xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Rottweiler mice????? Am I missing a joke here??? :lol: Sounds good...can't wait for pics. xx


I think Toneeh means the black and tan moose that was posted yesterday :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I think Toneeh means the black and tan moose that was posted yesterday :lol::lol:


Ahhhhhh that makes sense. Hold on no it doesn't!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

haha, theres tan and black mice on here?

I mean, our college breeds these lovely black mice. They have tan eye brows and tan chests. Looks like rottweilers. We call them that because they haven't been called an official name yet. They are just classed as mixed breeds or whatever, but due to the sudden rise with them...I think they are being named.

But yeah. Next time im at the campus with them in, ill take pictures. Cutest frickin mice i have ever seen. But college said if they breed we can have them and our local pet shop are breeding them now. So cute. I'll try get pictures.

I just asked my gf to take pics of the cage, so it should be here tomorrow or the next day aha.

This is the colours...But they have different markings: http://www.miceandrats.com/tan_bla.htm

They are NOT like this haha. I'm looking for them now haha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha excellent! They sound well cute! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Ahhh that makes sense lol, I was referring to Myth's new moose http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/144838-new-moose.html :lol:


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

haha, he's lovely!

But naw, they aren't tan underneath...On the chest and above the eyebrows. Tbh, all the ones i have seen seem smaller than the black and white mice! Weird aha. 

We really want a new mouse...One that isn't black or white...Our new one, Sprinkle...Well we was looking at her about an hour ago... and we thought she was black and white...Looking at her now, the 'black' is actually a dark silvery grey colour...It was only when i put her next to Pearl did i notice the difference! It's rather pretty! 

So...Its either the rottweiler mice, orrr these silver coloured ones which i think have dark blue eyes... Not black..Theyre too light for black aha. 

Sorry for the rant! aha.


----------

